# OK I know color doesn't matter BUT Does it?



## MInx (Aug 12, 2007)

*Yes I know what matters most and all that BUT I Can't help it! I LOVE BUCKSKINS! Hence my Shammy and while we're at it, in a perfect world where I was younger and I had a farm full of minis I'd be looking for those true Blue roans, Black and red roans to go with my Buckskins, Buttermilk/creamy buckskins,silver buckskins and red? Buckskins!*

Don't want much do I, so for my fantasy farm you can see I'd love anything with points :bgrin

Yikes I didn't plan to post on picture gallery but guess it's an approperiate place.

Make my day with pictures to fill my fantasy barn and make an old lady happy? Thanks..here's MY love and soulmate Shammy.(As if you haven't seen her before LOL)

Minx


----------



## Jill (Aug 12, 2007)

I used to own a beautiful bay roan stallion I showed and drove, had him gelded and he now lives in AZ. Right now, I do have a red roan, but he is a sabino roan, not a true roan.


----------



## MInx (Aug 12, 2007)

Jill said:


> I used to own a beautiful bay roan stallion I showed and drove, had him gelded and he now lives in AZ. Right now, I do have a red roan, but he is a sabino roan, not a true roan.


*Oh Jill I'd love to see him if you have pictures This might be fun! Maxine*


----------



## Jill (Aug 12, 2007)

Here he is



He's actually my first home bred foal. We're going to take current "posed" pictures soon, as he's now 4yo!!! He is red, with a flaxen mane and tail and white sabino hairs all over his body and head. He's about 31" tall and is out of my former stallion, who is now one of my geldings, Derby and my silver pinto mare, Lou.

*Whinny For Me's Skippin Miracle*

At a show:






Couple months before the above (LOL):






and as a shaggy bear early this spring:


----------



## MInx (Aug 12, 2007)

He really is quite a guy isn't he? I love his head and the soft look in his eyes. Thanks ! Maxine


----------



## Jill (Aug 12, 2007)

Thanks, Maxine! Skipper is a character. He and his daddy are some of the smartest horses I have ever known. Back when Skipper was alone for being weaned (I had no other foal then), he made up his own games including "Bucket Basketball" where he'd pick up his toy balls and drop them in his buckets. He also would throw on the drama when he was "learning" to stand tied but only if he saw that I could see him. When I would peak w/o him knowing I was watching him, he'd stand there quiet as could be.


----------



## CJMM6 (Aug 12, 2007)

These girls are all on our farm, the dam, Moss Grove Silken Maiden--blue roan






her daughter--CJMM Painted Princess Miriah--blue roan






daughter--CJMM Painted Have A Lil Faith--bay roan






daughter--CJMM Painted Majestic Goddess--blue roan


----------



## ClickMini (Aug 13, 2007)

Maxine, I am a roan fanatic! I love roans! I have two true bay roans, one is a pinto, and now I just bought me a silver bay roan and a baby filly red roan! Both really true roans!

I have a special treat for you! I just saw that Liz got the photos from our photo shoot up...wanna help me pick out the best one of my bay roan stallion, Esprit? :lol:

http://www.equineimagery.com/lightbox/inde...S&start=204

The first pics on that page are of my silver stallion, but if you scroll down a bit you will see my roany boy. He is on several pages worth, so happy clicking!!! Give me the #s of your favorites. D

Here is a cool pic of Esprit at his first show this year, one of the fun things about roans is you never know what color you are really gonna have from one month to another!






Here are a few of my other roans.

Ally, 7yo mare, HOF Halter, now driving and CDE
















Stepper, 11yo broodmare






Tru Colors, 2 month filly and 3/4 sister to stallion Esprit (she may end up being a silver bay roan...as her legs are shedding they seem a little silverish red. She is DEFINITELY another roan, however!)






Gotta love ya some roans!



:


----------



## minimule (Aug 13, 2007)

We had a "surprise" bay roan foal 2 yrs ago. We bought a mare that wasn't bred......OOPS! The sire was a blue roan, dam is a sorrel. This is Diesel, a bay roan (who is for sale again)


----------



## rockin r (Aug 13, 2007)

This is Bumble Bee..A True Blue Roan..






Here she is with Momma and Dayja...






Me and Bee..


----------



## drivin*me*buggy (Aug 13, 2007)

Here is my roan boy Willowfall's BuckWheat. He is a yearling and my future driving buddy!






Angie


----------



## Kendra (Aug 13, 2007)

Circle J Keeping Memoriez, Bay Roan Pinto






Diamond B Scarlet, Red Roan






Circle J Just A Memory, Blue Roan






Circle J Ima Gem, Silver Dapple Roan






Circle J Forget Me Not (with Just A Memory as a foal), Silver Dapple Roan (Dam of three of the above girls, and half sister to the the fourth!)


----------



## ClickMini (Aug 13, 2007)

LOL! I see I am not the only roan fanatic! And Kendra resolved a question for me about silver dapple roans! Would love to see a clearer pic of that one...

Oh, I love little BEE! How pretty and feminine is she!

Maxine, I also love your buckskin, in your original post. One of the most fantabulous things about minis is how many COLORS you can get!


----------



## stormy (Aug 13, 2007)

Here's my blue roan stallion Unos Buck N Blue






My recently sold bay roan mare Endia






And a bit unusual silver roan filly Sandy Shores






Also my silver bay roan filly Ramblin Ruby






Can you tell I like roans?!


----------



## Reble (Aug 13, 2007)

Here is my true black pinto only 27-28" need to measure him again.


----------



## MInx (Aug 13, 2007)

Thanks all! Love them all, my fantasy barn runnith over

Maxine



ClickMini said:


> Maxine, I am a roan fanatic! I love roans! I have two true bay roans, one is a pinto, and now I just bought me a silver bay roan and a baby filly red roan! Both really true roans!
> 
> I have a special treat for you! I just saw that Liz got the photos from our photo shoot up...wanna help me pick out the best one of my bay roan stallion, Esprit? :lol:
> 
> ...


----------



## Cara (Aug 13, 2007)

yes i love buckskins too, appys then buckskins for me :bgrin


----------



## CheyAut (Aug 13, 2007)

My roan, Midnight, in some of his shades...


























Jessi


----------



## Enchantress (Aug 13, 2007)

I have quite a variety of colour in my barn: black, black pinto, grey, silver black, silver black pinto, silver bay, black (blue) roan, dark bay (looks blue) roan, palomino, buckskin, dun, bay pinto, silver buckskin, silver buckskin appy, perlino and I'm "boarding" a bay. Grew up with Morgans, which, of course come mostly in basic bay, chestnut and black. I like this variety with the minis! :bgrin

My blue colt. Hoping to finally get some good pics of him at Nationals this year!






And blue filly.


----------



## ohmt (Aug 13, 2007)

Enchantress-LOVE your blue roan filly!!!!



: She's gorgeous and my favorite color!

Here's my old girl...a red roan that produced almost all roan foals. Love this old gal. (her granddaughter is Buck Ons La Vida Loca if you know her...and another daughter is Angie's previous girl, ARC Rosie)






This has our icky old barn in the background...sorry! When she was born her red roan coloring was definitely more apparent. It seemed to fade on her with age! But she was a true roan. Produced lots of them to none roan stallions.






A daughter of hers: ARC Rowena that is actually a blonde dun roan (light light red dun with roaning). Can't really see her roaning as she's so light but up close you can really see it on her rump and spread through her dorsal stripe.






Here is a black roan appy stallion











And lastly this little mare was a chestnut roan pinto. I wish I had better pictures! When she shed off she was a definite roan.


----------



## MInx (Aug 14, 2007)

Kendra said:


> Circle J Keeping Memoriez, Bay Roan Pinto
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Oh Kendra! That last photo of mare and foal, (Memory) is framable! I Love it! A keeper for sure.Thanx! 


Maxine


----------



## CKC (Sep 10, 2007)

Thought I would bump this back up.

I'm looking at a blue(black) roan gelding. Would love to see more.

Kim


----------



## rabbitsfizz (Sep 11, 2007)

Roans take the base colour + Roan.

Thus if an animal is Silver Bay (as a couple on here marked Red Roan are) the animal is a Silver Bay Roan.

If the animal has a Bay (brown) nose it is not a Black Roan it is a Bay Roan.

These are all lovely animals but they do seem to have an awful lot of colour blind owners!!



:


----------



## squeaky (Sep 11, 2007)

Hi,

Here is my Bay Roan Sabino Miniature Shetland mare:

KS Just To Fancy:






Heres one a few months after I go her:






I'll add pictures from this year once I get them from a friend.

Amanda


----------

